# Python makes meal of maltese terrier



## Fuscus (Mar 16, 2009)

*Published:* 
*Source: http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25192226-17001,00.html

*"It's belly was bulging - it looked like a great big coconut was inside it. 
"I knew straight away that it had ate Bindi.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 16, 2009)

every time I read that fuscus it makes me cringe ,as being the owner of 2 maltese slippers ..I couldnt imagine the sight of seeing your dog being swallowed...it happened to my pet bird and that was bad enough ...but a snakes gotta do what a snakes gotta do


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 16, 2009)

Bahahaha :lol: Yay! Go the snake!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 16, 2009)

If i lived in a known snake area like that i wouldn't let my little dog out at night. Poor dog, but luckily the snake wasn't killed. Reedy to the rescue!


----------



## melgalea (Mar 16, 2009)

holy snappers. man, we have a maltese, and wow... thats amazing that the bloody thing actually could eat it.


----------



## Australis (Mar 16, 2009)

It was named bindi, unreal..:lol:


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 16, 2009)

*sings out loud* 
do do do, Another one bites the dust


----------



## Jessica_lee (Mar 26, 2009)

well at night we used to lock my dogs (chihuahuaxfoxies in my display pic) in the granny flat so they are warm and safe. I was having a clean out and found an 8ft long carpet shed along with a few others that i want sure what they were (much smaller and older). not sure if it could've devoured mydogs but know it couldve easily killed either of them. needless to say louis and vuitton were housebound at night.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats a fair effort getting that down. the dog would have gotten quite a shock. probably thought it was a new toy to play with at first.


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 26, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHAH! lol I totally hate little dogs.... 
I'm sorry that was really mean. I would be upset if my dog got eaten by something, but luckily she's not snack sized.
I can't wait til my olive gets that big, I'm going to buy it little puppies to eat..... GOSH IM MEAN TODAY.
How sweet was that pic of the scrubby eating the wallaby next to the story?


----------

